# For Loved Ones whom have passed on



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful Ken. That could have been written about my mother, I never got the chance to say goodbye..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2015)

I get very emotional on Mother's Day and Father's Day...Many many times I wish I could pick up the phone and call them!!


----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2015)

It took me a long time to grasp that my father was gone.  For about two years, I'd be doing something and say to myself, "I've got to ask Pop about this."  I'd hear a good joke and think, "Pop's gonna LOVE this joke!"  And then BAM!, it'd dawn on me once again that he was gone.   My father was one of those special people you don't run across very often....he was loved by all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2015)

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my Father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts
So Don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be OK.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say
I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye​


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I get very emotional on Mother's Day and Father's Day...Many many times I wish I could pick up the phone and call them!!



Ditto, Ken, ditto. I miss my Mom and Dad unbelievably. There was never a problem that I had that they couldn't answer or give me direction to fix. Never! Just to have them around and relive some of the times that we had together, I would gladly give up all that I have.


----------



## Linda (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you Ken, that was very beautiful.  We lost our oldest son in April so this really touched my heart.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 6, 2015)

jujube said:


> It took me a long time to grasp that my father was gone.  For about two years, I'd be doing something and say to myself, "I've got to ask Pop about this."  I'd hear a good joke and think, "Pop's gonna LOVE this joke!"  And then BAM!, it'd dawn on me once again that he was gone.   My father was one of those special people you don't run across very often....he was loved by all.



Yes! I'm doing that right now with my both my wife and son.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2015)

My mom has been gone for almost 35 years now, and I still think of her every day.  I SO wish I could talk to her again -- there is so much I never got to ask her, and so much I never said to her.  

They say time heals all wounds -- it doesn't.


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

I'ts hard. My heart goes out to all who have posted above. When my husband had a heart attack, the last thing I put my hands on when I was cleaning out his closet was this poem in the bottom of a brown grocery bag under a bunch of unraveled cassette tapes and throwaway papers. He used to include various Christian tracts in the packages he sent from his mail order business so there were some other tracts in there too. 

I was so sad while cleaning out his closet so I felt it was a miracle that God gifted me with this comforting poem at the very end. I don't wish to offend anyone who has a different religious persuasion (or none) but for those who are open to this it's very comforting. I keep it in my Bible:

SAFELY HOME

I am now at home in heaven
All's so happy, all's so bright
There is perfect joy and beauty
in this everlasting light.

All the pain and grief are over
Every restless tossing past
I am now at peace forever
Safely home in heaven at last

Did you wonder I so calmly
Trod the Valley of the Shade?
Oh, but God's love illumined
Every dark and fearful glade.

And He came Himself to meet me
In that way so hard to tread
And with Jesus' arm to lean on
Could I have one doubt or dread?

Then you must not grieve so sorely
For I love you dearly still
Try to look beyond earth's shadows
Pray to trust our Father's will.

There is work still waiting for you
So you must not idle stand
Do your work while life remaineth
You shall rest in our Father's land.

When that work is all completed
He will gently call you home
Oh, the rapture of the meeting!
Oh, the joy to see you come!

~ The American Tract Society (1986)


----------



## Raven (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you Ken for the touching poem.


----------

